# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل من رواية صحيحة غير رواية سيف بن عمر في تاريخ الطبري لإثبات شخصية ابن سبأ

## أمة الوهاب شميسة

السلام عليكم
هل من رواية صحيحة غير رواية سيف بن عمر في تاريخ الطبري لإثبات شخصية ابن سبأ
؟
بارك الله فيكم 
************* 
الرواية : 
« فيما كتب به إلي السري ، عن شعيب ، عن سيف ، عن عطية ، عن يزيد الفقعسي ، قال : كان عبد الله بن سبأ يهودياً من أهل صنعاء ، أمه سوداء ، فأسلم زمان عثمان ، ثم تنقل في بلدان المسلمين ، يحاول ضلالتهم ، فبدأ بالحجاز ، ثم بالبصرة ، ثم بالكوفة ، ثم الشأم ، فلم يقدر على ما يريد عند أحد من أهل الشأم ، فأخرجوه حتى أتى مصر ، فاعتمر فيهم ، فقال : لهم فيما يقول : لعجب ممن يزعم أن عيسى يرجع ، و يكذب بأن محمداً يرجع ، و قد قال الله عز و جل : " إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن لرادك إلى معاد " . فمحمد أحق بالرجوع من عيسى . قال : فقبل ذلك عنه ، و وضع لهم الرجعة ، فتكلموا فيها . ثم قال لهم بعد ذلك : إنه كان ألف نبي ، و لكل نبي وصي ، و كان علي وصي محمد ، ثم قال : محمد خاتم الأنبياء، و علي خاتم الأوصياء ، ثم قال بعدذلك : من أظلم ممن لم يجز وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و وثب على وصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، و تناول أمر الأمة ! ثم قال لهم بعد ذلك : إن عثمان أخذها بغير حق ، و هذا وصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ، فانهضوا في هذا الأمر فحركوه ، و ابدءوا بالطعن على أمرائكم ، و أظهروا الأمر بالمعروف ، و النهي عن المنكر ، تستميلوا الناس و ادعوهم إلى هذا الأمر . فبث دعاته ، و كاتب من كان استفسد في الأمصار و كاتبوه ، و دعوا في السر إلى ما عليه رأيهم ، و أظهروا الأمر بالمعروف و النهي عن المنكر ........... » 
ينظر : ابن جرير الطبري ، تاريخ الطبري ، .ج 4 / 340 .

----------


## زياني

بسم الله وبعد: 
فهذا ما يسر الله لي جمعه حول إثبات شخصية الملعون عبد الله بن سبأ اليهودي ابن السوداء، وقد دار جدل بين البعض حول إثبات حقيقته ودوره في الفتنة، حيث نفت وجوده كل الرافضة، بينما أثبته عامة أهل السنة وهذه بعض أدلتهم: 
أثر أول: حول دعوته لعنه الله: قال الآجري في الشريعة باب ذكر قصة ابن سبأ الملعون وقصة الجيش الذين ساروا إلى عثمان رضي الله عنه فقتلوه: حدثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن عبد الله بن سيف السجستاني حدثنا السري بن يحيى بن السري التميمي أبو عبيدة ثنا شعيب بن إبراهيم حدثنا سيف بن عمر عن عطية عن يزيد الفقعسي قال: كان ابن سبأ يهوديا من أهل صنعاء، أمه سوداء ، فأسلم زمان عثمان رضي الله عنه ، ثم تنقل في بلدان المسلمين يحاول ضلالتهم ، فبدأ بالحجاز، ثم البصرة ، ثم الكوفة ، ثم الشام ، فلم يقدر على ما يريد عند أحد من أهل الشام ، فأخرجوه، حتى أتى مصر ، فاغتمر فيهم ، فقال لهم فيما كان يقول : العجب ممن يزعم أن عيسى عليه السلام يرجع ، ويكذب بأن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم يرجع ، وقد قال الله عز وجل:{ إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن لرادك إلى معاد} فمحمد أحق بالرجوع من عيسى، قال : فقبل ذلك عنه ، ثم وضع لهم الرجعة فتكلموا فيها ، ثم قال بعد ذلك : إنه كان لكل نبي وصي ، وكان علي رضي الله عنه وصي محمد ، وقال لهم : محمد خاتم الأنبياء وعلي خاتم الأوصياء ، وقال بعد ذلك : من أظلم ممن لم يجز وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ووثب على وصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال لهم بعد ذلك : أن عثمان قد جمع أن أخذها بغير حقها ، وهذا وصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فانهضوا في هذا الأمر فحركوه وابدءوا بالطعن على أمرائكم ، وأظهروا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، تستميلوا الناس ، وادعوا إلى هذا الأمر ، فبث دعاة، وكاتب من كان استفسد في الأمصار وكاتبوه ، ودعوا في السير إلى ما عليه رأيهم ، وأظهروا الأمر بالمعروف ، وجعلوا يكتبون إلى الأمصار بكتب يضعونها في عيوب ولاتهم ، ويكاتبهم إخوانهم بمثل ذلك ، ويكتب أهل كل مصر إلى أهل مصر آخر بما يصنعون ، فيقرأه أولئك في أمصارهم ، وهؤلاء في أمصارهم ، حتى ينالوا بذلك المدينة ، وأوسعوا الأرض إذاعة وهم يريدون غير ما يظهرون ، ويسترون غير ما يرون ، فيقول أهل كل مصر : إنا لفي عافية مما ابتلي به هؤلاء أهل المدينة فإنهم جاءهم ذلك ، عن جميع أهل الأمصار ، فقالوا : إنا لفي عافية مما الناس فيه قال : واجتمع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عثمان رضي الله عنه ، فقالوا : يا أمير المؤمنين ، أيأتيك عن الناس الذي أتانا ؟ قال: « لا والله ما جاءني إلا السلامة » قالوا : فإنا قد أتانا وأخبروه بالذي انتهى إليهم قال : « فأنتم شركائي ، وشهود أمير المؤمنين فأشيروا علي » ، قالوا : نشير عليك أن تبعث رجالا ممن تثق بهم إلى الأمصار حتى يرجعوا إليك بأخبارهم ، فدعا محمد بن مسلمة فأرسله إلى الكوفة ، وأرسل أسامة بن زيد إلى البصرة ، وأرسل عمار بن ياسر إلى مصر ، وأرسل عبد الله بن عمر إلى الشام ، وفرق رجالا سواهم فرجعوا جميعا قبل عمار ، فقالوا جميعا : أيها الناس ، والله ما أنكرنا شيئا ولا أنكره أعلام المسلمين ولا عوامهم ، وقالوا جميعا : الأمر أمر المسلمين..".
ومن هذا الوجه خرجه ابن عساكر والطبري في تاريخه قال: كتب به إليّ السريّ عن شعيب عن سيف عن عطية عن يزيد القعسيّ قال: كان عبد الله بن سبأ يهوديّاً من أهل صنعاء..." نحوه، وهو أثر ضعيف، شعيب بن إبراهيم هو الكوفي الذي يروي عن سيف بن عمر الأسدي كتاب الفتوح، وسيف بن عمر فيه ضعف في الحديث إلا أنه ثقة في التواريخ والسير وهذا الحديث منها، وعطية أراه ابن الحارث الصدوق، ويزيد شبه المجهول والله أعلم. 
الأثر الثاني: وقال الآجري وحدثنا أبو بكر بن سيف حدثنا السري حدثنا شعيب بن إبراهيم حدثنا سيف بن عمر عن أبي حارثة وأبي عثمان الغساني قالا: لما قدم ابن السوداء مصر أعجبهم، واستحلاهم واستحلوه ، فعرض لهم بالكفر فأبعدوه ، وعرض لهم بالشقاق فأطمعوه فيه ، فبدأ فطعن على عمرو بن العاص، فقال : ما باله أكثركم عطاء ورزقا ألا ننصب رجلا من قريش يسوي بيننا، فاستحلوا ذلك منه، وقالوا: كيف نطيق ذلك مع عمرو وهو رجل العرب؟ قال : تستعفون منه ثم نعمل عملنا، ونظهر الائتمار بالمعروف والطعن، فلا يرده علينا أحد ، فاستعفوا منه ، وسألوا عبد الله بن سعد فأشركه مع عمرو ، فجعله على الخراج ، وولى عمرا على الحرب، ولم يعزله، ثم دخلوا بينهما حتى كتب كل واحد منهما إلى عثمان رضي الله عنه بالذي يبلغه عن صاحبه ، فركب أولئك فاستعفوا من عمرو ، وسألوا عبد الله فأعفاهم ، فلما قدم عمرو بن العاص على عثمان رضي الله عنه قال : ما شأنك يا أبا عبد الله ؟ قال: والله يا أمير المؤمنين ما كنت منذ وليتهم أجمع أمرا ولا رأيا مني منذ كرهوني ، وما أدري من أين أتيت ؟ فقال عثمان : ولكني أدري ، لقد دنا أمر هو الذي كنت أحذر ، ولقد جاءني نفر من ركب فرددت عنهم وكرهتهم ، ألا وإنه لابد لما هو كائن أن يكون ، ووالله لأسيرن فيهم بالصبر ، ولنتابعنهم ما لم يعص الله عز وجل". الغساني هو يزيد بن أسيد الغفاري، وقد تابعه محرز العبشمي فقوي الحديث بالمخرجين مع الشاهد السابق والله أعلم. 
الأثر الثالث: خرجه البخاري عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ قَال: أُتِيَ عَلِيٌّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ بِزَنَادِقَةٍ فَأَحْرَقَهُمْ فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ فَقَالَ لَوْ كُنْتُ أَنَا لَمْ أُحْرِقْهُمْ لِنَهْيِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا تُعَذِّبُوا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ وَلَقَتَلْتُهُم  ْ لِقَوْلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَنْ بَدَّلَ دِينَهُ فَاقْتُلُوهُ"، فقد ذكر شيخ الإسلام وعامة السلف أن المقصودين هنا هم السبئية.  
أثر رابع ضعيف: قال ابن حجر في الفتح عند شرحه للحديث الماضي:" وعند الطبراني في الأوسط من طريق سويد بن غفلة أن عليا بلغه أن قوما ارتدوا عن الإسلام فبعث إليهم فأطعمهم ثم دعاهم إلى الإسلام فأبوا، فحفر حفيرة ثم أتى بهم فضرب أعناقهم ورماهم فيها ثم ألقى عليهم الحطب فأحرقهم ثم قال : صدق الله ورسوله"، قال ابن حجر: وزعم الإسفرايني أن الذين أحرقهم علي طائفة من الروافض ادعوا فيه الإلهية وهم السبائية وكان كبيرهم عبد الله بن سبأ يهوديا ثم أظهر الإسلام وابتدع هذه المقالة"، 
الأثر الخامس: ثم قال ابن حجر: وهذا يمكن أن يكون أصله ما رويناه في الجزء الثالث من حديث أبي طاهر المخلص من طريق عبد الله بن شريك العامري عن أبيه قال : قيل لعلي إن هنا قوما على باب المسجد يدعون أنك ربهم ، فدعاهم فقال لهم ويلكم ما تقولون ؟ قالوا : أنت ربنا وخالقنا ورازقنا . فقال : ويلكم إنما أنا عبد مثلكم آكل الطعام كما تأكلون وأشرب كما تشربون ، إن أطعت الله أثابني إن شاء وإن عصيته خشيت أن يعذبني ، فاتقوا الله وارجعوا ، فأبوا ، فلما كان الغد غدوا عليه فجاء قنبر فقال : قد والله رجعوا يقولون ذلك الكلام ، فقال أدخلهم فقالوا كذلك ، فلما كان الثالث قال لئن قلتم ذلك لأقتلنكم بأخبث قتلة ، فأبوا إلا ذلك ، فقال يا قنبر ائتني بفعلة معهم مرروهم فخذ لهم أخدودا بين باب المسجد والقصر وقال : احفروا فأبعدوا في الأرض ، وجاء بالحطب فطرحه بالنار في الأخدود وقال : إني طارحكم فيها أو ترجعوا ، فأبوا أن يرجعوا فقذف بهم فيها حتى إذا احترقوا قال : إني إذا رأيت أمرا منكرا أوقدت ناري ودعوت قنبرا"، قال ابن حجر: وهذا سند حسن ،
الأثر السادس: قال ابن الأعرابي في معجمه نا محمد بن سعيد نا شبابه بن سوار حدثنا خارجة بن مصعب عن سلام بن أبي القاسم عن عثمان بن أبي عثمان قال: « جاء ناس إلى علي بن أبي طالب من الشيعة فقالوا يا أمير المؤمنين أنت هو قال: من أنا ؟ قالوا : أنت هو، قال : ويلكم من أنا ؟، قالوا : أنت ربنا أنت ربنا قال : » ارجعوا ، فأبوا فضرب أعناقهم ثم خد لهم في الأرض ثم قال : يا قنبر ائتني بحزم الحطب فأحرقهم بالنار ثم قال : إني لما رأيت الأمر أمرا منكرا أوقدت ناري ودعوت قنبرا ».
الأثر السابع: قال عبد الله في السنة 2/565 حدثني أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء الهمداني نا محمد بن الحسن الأسدي نا هارون بن صالح الهمداني عن الحارث بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي الجلاس قال : سمعت عليا رضي الله عنه يقول لعبد الله بن سبأ : ويلك ، ما أفضى «إن بين يدي الساعة ثلاثين كذابا وإنك لأحدهم ». 
وقال ابن حجر في اللسان من ترجمة ابن سبإٍ، وابنُ كثير في النهاية في الفتن قالا: قال الحافظ أبو يعلى في مسنده: حدثنا أبو كريب حدثنا محمد بن الحسن الأسدي حدثنا هارون بن صالح الهمداني عن الحارث بن عبد الرحمن عن أبي الجلاس قال: سمعت علياً يقول لعبد الله بن سبأ، ويلك والله ما أفضي إليَّ بشيء كتمته أحداً من الناس، ولقد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " إن بين يدي الساعة ثلاثين كذاباً " وإنك لأحدهم"، قال: ورواه أيضاً عن أبي بكر بن شيبة، عن محمد بن الحسين به"، وخرجه عنه ابن عساكر وعن أبي يعلى نا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة نا محمد بن الحسن مثله، وقد أعل بجهالة هارون والحارث وأبي الجلاس، وقد وثقهم ابن حبان وحده، لكن قال الهيثمي عن الحديث7/333" رجاله ثقات" فالله أعلم، وقد توبع صالح فروى الحديثَ أبو حنيفة في مسنده عن الحارث عن أبي الجلاس به، والحارث ليس هو خال ابن أبي ذئب الثقة، فإن هذا روى عنه جماعة ووثقه ابن حبان والهيثمي، وأما أبو الجلاس فجهله ابن حجر وقد عرفه الهيثمي، ولا يبعد أن يكون هو عقبة الشامي البصري الثقة فإنه جائز أن يكون في طبقته والبلدة متقاربة، فيصح الحديث والله أعلم.  
أثر ثامن: خرجه ابن عساكر عن أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس نا أبو الأحوص عن مغيرة عن سباط قال: بلغ عليا أن ابن السوداء ينتقص أبا بكر وعمر فدعا به ودعا بالسيف أو قال فهم بقتله فكُلم فيه فقال:" لا يساكني ببلد أنا فيه قال فسيره إلى المدائن".
الأثر التاسع: وهو حديث صحيح من أصح أحاديث الباب، قال ابن حجر في اللسان من ترجمة ابن سبإ: وقال أبو إسحاق الفزاري عن شعبة عن سلمة بن كهيل عن أبي الزعراء عن زيد بن وهب أن سويد بن غفلة دخل على علي في غمارته فقال إني مررت بنفر يذكرون أبا بكر وعمر يرون أنك تضمر لهما مثل ذلك منهم عبد الله بن سبأ وكان عبد الله أول من أظهر ذلك فقال علي:" ما لي ولهذا الخبيث الأسود ثم قال معاذ الله أن أضمر لهما إلا الحسن الجميل ثم أرسل إلى عبد الله بن سبأ فسيره إلى المدائن وقال لا يساكنني في بلدة أبدا ثم نهض إلى المنبر حتى اجتمع الناس فذكر القصة في ثنائه عليهما بطوله وفي آخره إلا ولا يبلغني عن أحد يفضلني عليهما إلا جلدته حد المفتري"، كذا رواه الفزاري ورواية عن محمد بن جعفر بزيادة أبي الزعراء وهو مزيد، ورواه الفزاري مرة أخرى بالشك فقال فيه:" عن أبي الزعراء أو عن زيد بن وهب والثاني أصح : 
فقال ابن أبي خيثمة في تاريخه 4358 حَدَّثَنا عَمْرو بن مَرْزُوق أخبرنا شعبة عن سَلَمَة بن كُهَيْل عن زَيْد بن وهب قال: قال عليٌّ : مالي ولهذا الحَمِيت الأسود، يعني: عَبْد الله بن سبأ وكان يقع في أبي بكر وعمر"، قال ابن أبي خيثمة: كذا قال : عن سَلَمَة عن زَيْد بن وهب". 
وخرجه ابن عساكر عن خيثمة بن سليمان نا أحمد بن زهير بن حرب نا عمرو بن مرزوق أنا شعبة عن سلمة بن كهيل عن زيد قال قال علي بن أبي طالب ما لي ولهذا الحميت الأسود يعني عبد الله بن سبأ وكان يقع في أبي بكر وعمر "، 
وخرجه ابن عساكر عن يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد نا بندار نا محمد بن جعفر نا شعبة عن سلمة عن زيد بن وهب عن علي قال:" ما لي ومال هذا الحميت الأسود"، وهو الصحيح، وورد مثله عن حجية وغيره أيضا: 
الأثر العاشر: قال ابن أبي خيثمة 4359 حَدَّثَنا مُحَمَّد بن عباد المكي حدثنا سفيان حدثنا عَبْد الجبار بن عَبَّاس الهمداني عن سَلَمَة عن حُجَيَّة – بن عدي -الكندي: رأيت عليًّا على المنبر وهو يقول : مَنْ يعذرني مِنْ هذا الحَمِيت الأسود الذي يكذب على الله ؛ يعني: ابن السوداء"، تابعه أحمد بن عبدوس نا محمد بن عباد نا سفيان به بلفظ:" رأيت عليا كرم الله وجهه وهو على المنبر وهو يقول من يعذرني من هذا الحميت الأسود الذي يكذب على الله ورسوله يعني ابن السوداء لولا أن لا يزال يخرج علي عصابة ينعي علي دمه كما ادعيت علي دماء أهل النهر لجعلت منهم ركاما"، خرجه ابن عساكر 29/8 ، وهو خبر حسن أو صحيح فعبد الجبار وثقه أبو نعيم والفسوي، وأما حجية فجهله أبو حاتم، وقال ابن سعد: معروف ليس بذاك، ووثقه الأكثرون. 
الأثر الحادي عشر: قال ابن أبي خيثمة4360 حَدَّثَنا مُحَمَّد بن عباد حدثنا سفيان عن عمار الدهني قال: سمعت أبا الطفيل يقول: رأيت الْمُسَيَّب بن نَجِيَّة أتى به مُلَبِّبه؛ يعني: ابن السوداء، وعليٌّ على المنبر ، فقال عليٌّ: ما شأنه ؟ فقال: يكذب على الله وعلى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم"، وخرجه عنه ابن عساكر، وأورده ابن حجر في اللسان من ترجمة ابن سبإ وهو خبر حسن .
الأثر الثاني عشر: قال ابن حجر: ومن طريق محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة حدثنا محمد بن العلاء حدثنا أبو بكر بن عياش عن مجالد عن الشعبي قال:" أول من كذب عبد الله بن سبأ"، ومن هذا الوجه خرجه ابن عساكر في تاريخه 29/7  وهو حسن. 
ثم قال ابن حجر:" وأخبار عبد الله بن سبأ شهيرة في التواريخ وليس له رواية ولله الحمد، وله أتباع يقال لهم السبئية يعتقدون إلاهية علي بن أبي طالب وقد أحرقهم علي بالنار في خلافته". 
وبالله التوفيق. 

                        كتبه أبو عيسى الزياني الجزائري

----------


## ابو عبد الاله المسعودي

توضيحُ النّبأ عن مُؤسِّس الشّيعة عبد الله بن سبأ
بين أقلام أهل السّنة و الشّيعة وغيرهمتأليف:أبي الحسن علي بن أحمد بن حسن الرازحي
تقديم: فضيلة الشيخ أحمد بن يحي النجمي
نشر:دار الآثار-القاهرة 
الطبعة الأولى: 1428هـ-2007م
مرفوع في المكتبة الوقفية : http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=5060
ستجدين فيه جوابَ سُوْلِكِ وزيادة ..و تنقلبين إلى أهلك مسرورةً بالإفادة ..

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله ، ما شاء الله ، ما شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم يا أفاضل
سبحان الله ... الله لا يخيبني وأنا أبحث عن توثيق الحق في دفاتري ، جزاكم الله خيرا .
والله أنا سعيدة ومسرورة 
ما شاء الله 
الحمد لله رب العامين .

----------


## محمد عيساوي الجزائري

موضوع مهم ، نرجو مواصلة البحث فيه

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن السُّبيعي

هذا الموضوع أشبع بحثًا ولعل من أوائل الباحثين فيه:
الدكتور سعدي الهاشمي في كتابه (عبدالله بن سبأ حقيقة لا خيال)
والدكتور محمد الغبان في رسالته (فتنة مقتل عثمان بن عفان) وهي مطبوعة بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة .
وكذا الدكتور سليمان العودة في رسالته للماجستير (عبدالله بن سبأ) وهي كذلك مطبوعة منتشرة .
ثم تتابع آخرون تبعًا لهؤلاء في الكتابة عن هذا الموضوع .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> هذا الموضوع أشبع بحثًا ولعل من أوائل الباحثين فيه:
> الدكتور سعدي الهاشمي في كتابه (عبدالله بن سبأ حقيقة لا خيال)
> والدكتور محمد الغبان في رسالته (فتنة مقتل عثمان بن عفان) وهي مطبوعة بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة .
> وكذا الدكتور سليمان العودة في رسالته للماجستير (عبدالله بن سبأ) وهي كذلك مطبوعة منتشرة .
> ثم تتابع آخرون تبعًا لهؤلاء في الكتابة عن هذا الموضوع .


جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم .
حصلت على كثير من المراجع وكل واحد له وجهة نظر منهم ، يدافع عنها حسب معتقده ، حتى من مظان ( القوم ) ، بفضل الله .

----------

